# New from USA! :)



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi, everyone! 
This is the first horse forum I've ever joined; I <3 it so far! 
Hoping to make friends with all of you other horse-lovers!
I have a horse, btw. =]
But yeah, just wanted to say hi!!


----------



## bee (Jul 31, 2007)

hi.
what sort of horse etc do you have?
welcome!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Thank you! 
I have a qt horse named Lexi =].


----------



## MrsSnyder (Aug 21, 2007)

I would love to see a picture of her!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hehe here's a cute pic 









Silly girl!


----------



## Willow (Aug 27, 2007)

I'd love to see a whole pic of her and her whole prettyness! That's all there's missing in my herd... a buckskin!!! :lol: 

Welcome from Calgary! :wink:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Here's a pic of her lovely self  LOL!
I re-sized it too; it was HUGE 
Oh & she looks small here, but trust me, she is definitely not! LOL.









Hope you like!


----------



## *Stella*Polaris* (Aug 25, 2007)

How lovely coloured horse  !


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Thank you!


----------

